# Buffed Talentplaner



## Pappenheimer78 (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

der Talentplaner scheint bei mir nicht zu funktionieren wenn ich den Link anklicke bekomme ich ein leeres Template. 

http://lichking.buffed.de/talentplaner/byc...31251325c31u2z0

Geht das nur mir so?


----------



## Mungamau (10. Februar 2009)

Bei meinen Links hat es bisher immer funktioniert, also muss es an dir oder doch an Buffed liegen.


----------



## Yoyo_ (10. Februar 2009)

also bei mir gehts.kann sein dass du firefox mit irgendwelchen addons (NoScript oder so) hast? Wenn ja könnte sein dass es daran liegt  

edit: achso du meinst eine skillung...dann ist entweder der link defekt oder liegt an buffed.


----------



## Morphes (10. Februar 2009)

Ich vermute du kopierst den falschen Link!!!


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2009)

Welchen Browser nutzt Du denn?


----------



## Pappenheimer78 (10. Februar 2009)

Yoyo_ schrieb:


> also bei mir gehts.kann sein dass du firefox mit irgendwelchen addons (NoScript oder so) hast? Wenn ja könnte sein dass es daran liegt


Nee bin grad auf der Arbeit^^ Hier läuft ein etwas älterer FF ohne irgendwelche Addons macht sonst auch kaum Probleme, naja mal schauen ob der Link zuhaus funktioniert.

trotzdem danke


----------



## Pappenheimer78 (10. Februar 2009)

Morphes schrieb:


> Ich vermute du kopierst den falschen Link!!!



Ich hab den besagten Link doch hier rein gepostet der sollte schon passen


----------



## youngceaser (10. Februar 2009)

wie wärs wenn du mal den von blizzard versuchst oder sonst irgendeinen google hilft


----------



## Pappenheimer78 (10. Februar 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> wie wärs wenn du mal den von blizzard versuchst oder sonst irgendeinen google hilft



Ich hatte jetzt halt diesen benutzt mir ist schon bewusst dass es noch andere gibt


----------



## Morphes (10. Februar 2009)

Pappenheimer78 schrieb:


> Ich hab den besagten Link doch hier rein gepostet der sollte schon passen



Bitte guck mal ob du diese Skillung sehen kannst oder ob die Bäume wieder Leer sind.

http://wowdata.buffed.de/talentplaner/bycl...59;58057;58063;


----------



## Pappenheimer78 (10. Februar 2009)

Morphes schrieb:


> Bitte guck mal ob du diese Skillung sehen kannst oder ob die Bäume wieder Leer sind.
> 
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/talentplaner/bycl...59;58057;58063;



Der Link geht bei mir der is auch wesentlich länger aber ich vermute das liegt daran dass da auch glyphen bei waren


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2009)

Pappenheimer78 schrieb:


> Der Link geht bei mir der is auch wesentlich länger aber ich vermute das liegt daran dass da auch glyphen bei waren



Nein - lichking. <-- Uralte URL - da war WotLK noch in der Beta.
Weiteres Indiz: /byclass/*3089464*_1_

Das ist die Build-Nummer - wenn du die rauslöschst wird der Link richtig "zusammengebaut".


----------



## Pappenheimer78 (10. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein - lichking. <-- Uralte URL - da war WotLK noch in der Beta.
> Weiteres Indiz: /byclass/*3089464*_1_
> 
> Das ist die Build-Nummer - wenn du die rauslöschst wird der Link richtig "zusammengebaut".



Ah Super ich hab den Link jetzt so angepasst und er funzt! 


1k Dank!


----------

